

Why is "Lycos" such a popular article on Wikipedia? - fragsworth
http://stats.grok.se/en/latest90/lycos

======
fragsworth
For comparison, here are the stats for "Google":

[http://stats.grok.se/en/latest90/google](http://stats.grok.se/en/latest90/google)

